# eyeliner top vs bottom or both?



## imthatgirl (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a questions that i can never seem to find an answer for.
how do u make your eyes bigger, by using eyeliner on top, bottom or both?

Thanks


----------



## January (Feb 14, 2010)

To make your eyes appear bigger, I would just use liner on top. Some people like to use white or a flesh tone eyeliner on the waterline to help them appear larger as well.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally, I think having a thin winged liner on the top and bottom liner smudged out with a shiny highlighter on the inner of your eyes will make your eyes look bigger. Also, mascara makes a huge difference. Curl your lashes, prep and prime mascara, and then your favourite lengthening mascara - top and bottom. fake lashes are also fabulous at making your eyes bigger. and if you really had to, asian circle contact lenses


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 14, 2010)

On top.


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 14, 2010)

I would recommend the top and bottom. But not on the waterline, instead a thin line on the lower lash going 75% of the way in (not all the way into the inner corner). Also using a white/flesh toned eyeliner in the waterline is supposed to help but on me NC43 it looks too unnatural so I haven't gotten the hang of it yet.


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 14, 2010)

Eyeliner on the top and bottom really brings out the shape of the eye and can look stunning paired with some mascara .


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_and if you really had to, asian circle contact lenses_

 
Don't. Those make you look like you're on X.

I second the flesh-toned liner on the inner rim trick.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 14, 2010)

Marlena of MakeupGeek has a great video about making eyes look bigger.

How to Make Your Eyes Look Bigger  Makeup Geek – Tips, Video Tutorials, Reviews, & More!


----------



## Kragey (Feb 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I would recommend the top and bottom. But not on the waterline, instead a thin line on the lower lash going 75% of the way in (not all the way into the inner corner). Also using a white/flesh toned eyeliner in the waterline is supposed to help but on me NC43 it looks too unnatural so I haven't gotten the hang of it yet._

 

White usually fades after you've blinked a few times. If it's still too bright, a more "flesh-colored" liner may help instead!


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 15, 2010)

Top + bottom half way with a dark brown or black, Start thin and make the line thicker towards the end. Don't line ur waterline with anything dark, that just closes in ur eye. If you want u can apply a shimmery pale shade to ur innercorners, blended into ur darker liner to open ur eyes up even more.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

I do eyeliner on the bottom to the halfway point during the day so I look awake.  When I go out at night I'll do top and bottom all the way across and smudge it.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I would recommend the top and bottom. But not on the waterline, instead a thin line on the lower lash going 75% of the way in (not all the way into the inner corner). Also using a white/flesh toned eyeliner in the waterline is supposed to help but on me NC43 it looks too unnatural so I haven't gotten the hang of it yet._

 

This is exactly my routine. If I put liner on just the top or the waterline, my eyes look really almond...u...lar. Almond shaped. Whatever.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

It really depends on your eyeshape.

If you have small eyes, your best bet would be to line only the top with black, then use a flesh-coloured or white eyeliner on the bottom.

However, if your eyes are already big, you can use black on your bottom to make them more defined and stand out.


----------

